# HAF 932 no LED on top and side



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys, I just put together everything inside my new HAF 932. Everything works fine, all fans spin but only the front fan lights up, the side and top dont. Anyone else have this problem or what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

The HAF only has red LED's on the front fan..

HAF 932


You can buy more LEDs but ill need to find the link again..

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g6/Lighting.html?id=Akk7XCIL
This is where you can buy almost every color LED for your computer case.. If anyone else has any other websites please post them also..


----------

